# is there a new Halloween flash site ?



## gow75 (Oct 1, 2013)

i used to go to halloweenflash to listen to michael myers music soundtrack i know the site is gone, is there possibly another one?


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you want a specific album to listen to, e.g. the Halloween soundtrack, have you checked out Spotify?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

halloweenradio.net and halloweenradio.com play some great stuff and are online 24/7 if thats any good to you!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

there's some good halloween channels on slacker (they stream all year!) & live365 has some good spookiness too.....


----------

